# Looking for a new Lathe 12x7?



## Richard Tymko (Dec 10, 2019)

So I just sold my Sherline 4530 lathe with a milling attachment.
Now to go shopping for a bigger one, or what I consider bigger...

Im looking for thoughts, feedback and suggestions on the
KING CANADA
7" x 12" Mini Metal Lathes
https://www.tenaquip.com/product/king-canada-7-x-12-mini-metal-lathes-kc-0712ml-teb019

Thanks


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 10, 2019)

I have a soft spot for buying used machines.  You can get more for your money, asuming that it is thoroughly checked out.  If you go new.  Go as big as your wallet and space allow.  the average new machine is less rigid than a similar sized one 20 years ago.

for instance a quick kijiji search for 'metal lathe' just now turned up a 7 X 12 King metal lathe for 999.00  If you wait for the right one, you could get a 10 X 30 Enco for about 1200 dollars...


----------



## Richard Tymko (Dec 10, 2019)

Food For thought,  Thanks.

My max budget is $1300 so that king fits well within my budget.  I will keep an eye out on Kijiji.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 10, 2019)

There have been SB 9A lathes here that sold for about that much, so lathes do come up from time to time...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 10, 2019)

Richard Tymko said:


> So I just sold my Sherline 4530 lathe with a milling attachment.
> Now to go shopping for a bigger one, or what I consider bigger...
> 
> Im looking for thoughts, feedback and suggestions on the
> ...


I'll  defer to others here WRT old vs. new—although I am sure it is correct that the old ones are more rigid. If you can't wait and do buy new, I've actually had good success with King. They are still overseas models, but they are the only Asian manufacturer that stocks replacement parts for all of its machines in Canada. I talked for quite a while to their head office in Quebec before I bought a big horizontal bandsaw from them, and they were great. 

When I win 649 my dream shop will have an 1960s model South Bend in it as well as a Bridgeport knee mill. More importantly it will have room to turn around in. That would be nice.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 10, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> Go as big as your wallet and space allow....



What Dabbler said.... get the biggest machine you can afford and have space for.  A 7X12 will get stale real fast. Bigger and Better used machines are out there, you just have to keep looking for the right deal.  I got my 9 X 22 Utilathe for less than a K and it's 10 times the machine my 7X12 was.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 10, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> I've actually had good success with King. They are still overseas models, but they are the only Asian manufacturer that stocks replacement parts for all of its machines in Canada. I talked for quite a while to their head office in Quebec before I bought a big horizontal bandsaw from them, and they were great.



Welllll ..... I wish my experience with King Quebec was as good. I think I called them about 5 or 6 times over the years with my King 14x40 lathe & King RF45 mill. I had to badger them to return a call, no effort on their part to see if they could source a part. I remember was ready to send them money for a taper attachment & they guy just couldn't figure out what was required because they either sold the lathe with or without pre-mounted from factory, that's all he knew. I even faxed him the manual PN's. Just basically brain dead. I can understand if it the machine was like 10 years old & model outdated, but at the time they still sold the same dang machine. 

I bought my machines in '98 actually through Modern Tool Calgary when they were a King distributor, before they went Asia factory direct with their own lines. Get this, a couple years ago (that makes it +20 years after purchase & they had zero vested interest), Modern was able to use their Taiwan connections & get me parts that aren't even produced anymore & the factory is long gone. They combined the shipping & broker stuff with one of their ongoing shipments so it was very reasonable.   

Anyways, its a good point to bear in mind. Wherever you buy from, try & get a warm & fuzzy that parts could be available if the time comes.  New machines cost more up front but you stand a better chance. Older machines cost less but if its relatively common model, used parts could still be readily available as long as it isn't big iron shipping wise. I hear good things about PM & Grizzly but unfortunately both in the States.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 11, 2019)

Parts availability is reason for preferring big names like SB 9A and Enco.  Parts are available even if they aren't made any more...

My new lathe has a problem with parts: blackmail.  The company that bought all the 'new old stock' parts is charging an arm and a leg and firstborn for every part...


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 11, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> My new lathe has a problem with parts: blackmail.  The company that bought all the 'new old stock' parts is charging an arm and a leg and firstborn for every part...



What make is that John?  I'm finding parts availability for my Standard Modern to be non existent apart from the odd parts machine being offered up for sale.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 11, 2019)

1979 LeBlond.  The company went insolvent, and someone bought their parts operation lock and stock.  They want 600$US for a change gear, one that can be locally hobbed for about 80$ or Wire EDM cut for 300$CDN...  I think a bolt must be 50$ 

Interestingly enough, all LeBlond lathes 13" and under were made by Standard Modern... I thought that SM is still in business?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 11, 2019)

If you are into new machines you can get bigger lathe such as 7 x 14 or even 7 x 16 new from the internet via eBay directly from China. I did not check prices recently but with shipping and all fees it should be around 1000 or less for 7 x 14 model (not much less).

I would think that 7 x 10 (actually like 7 x 8) and 7 x 12 are mostly obsolete given no price difference against super mini lathes. All they do is extend the bed a bit for minimal extra cost and weight.

In case you wonder why you need extra bed length it does not seem to hurt in machine of this size and can be useful especially when drilling.

As for used machines yes I would look into that market - if you have space for one. However, this fuzzy place is full of mines you can step into and a 1000 budget is rather small. 1ph small hobby machines go for very good money! Some people love old clapped out US made machines and pay fortune for these - remember price to what you get ratio - everything has its price as well as value - value to you may be less then other people. On auctions things can get bent out of shape quick and sometimes for stuff it is better to go kajiji or even get it off eBay. Heck I was shocked when a used 1ph 3hp small table knee mill went on auction for 8600 CAD in Reddeer last week! I just sold similar machine for $4000 two months ago. For less then $8000 you can get same machine BRAND NEW to your door delivered! Same COO (China or Taiwan). So beware of deals. I saw used stuff go for up to 3x price of new (same exact item).

If you like warranty Precision Mathews sells same knee mill with power feed for 8600 CAD plus taxes and delivery...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 11, 2019)

I think the moral here is that times change and with it customer service and quality. I just got back from Princess Auto a few minutes ago. I like that store. Lots of crap to be sure, but no hassle customer service and their ProPoint line is much better than their PowerFist. Having said this, I'm sure it is only a matter of time before the Americans buy it out and ruin it like so many other Canadian companies.

My wife just got off the phone with The Bay over undelivered packages and an online mess-up. Years ago The Bay would bend over backwards for you, then they got bought out. My wife got told, "Well that's too bad. I guess that concludes our conversation."

Maybe I got lucky with King Canada and my saw. I'll never really know until I try to order parts I suppose. 

When I am in charge of the planet I intend to criminalize poor customer service


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 11, 2019)

PA is one of the few Canadian companies that has excellent customer service. All other companies with excellent service are US based - such as Amazon - or exist only on US market. 

Most standard products from China / Taiwan have interchangeable parts so I would get the item from the cheapest supplier and ignore any claims of "warranty" or "service" unless you really know company well.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 11, 2019)

My wife just got off the phone with The Bay over undelivered packages and an online mess-up. Years ago The Bay would bend over backwards for you, then they got bought out. My wife got told, "Well that's too bad. I guess that concludes our conversation."

I haven’t shopped at the bay since 1980 I got peed off trying to find a salesperson to take my coin from me. Sears went the same route, they had people to work the till but would rather talk amongst themselves I don’t know how many tines I turned around and left, a shame really because I really liked the Craftsman line of tools.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 11, 2019)

Tom O said:


> I haven’t shopped at the bay since 1980 I got peed off trying to find a salesperson to take my coin from me. Sears went the same route, they had people to work the till but would rather talk amongst themselves I don’t know how many tines I turned around and left, a shame really because I really liked the Craftsman line of tools.



Agreed. That would drive me nuts too.

I know people like/liked Craftsman tools, and good for them. I had a Craftsman Driftbreaker 3 stage snowblower in the 1970s and loved it. But I fear things have changed. The Driftbreaker was the last tool I ever liked from them. Not that I am an expert on Craftsman—but I always questioned the decision to buy a socket wrench from a store that sold lingerie in the next aisle.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 11, 2019)

Yep lingerie and gear pullers don’t mix! 
I just found Craftsman a comfortable fit when reefing on them Snap on is thinner putting more pressure in a 3/16 strip across the fingers.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 11, 2019)

Yup. And less expensive than Snap On. Their rulers are for $25 I hear.

And then there is Busy Bee, who—on their home page—references their "sister" company Age Comfort, which sells medical supples such as urinals, bedpans, and colostomy supplies. 

I don't get it. 

Suddenly lingerie in a tool store is the better option.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 11, 2019)

Maybe they think only old people deal with metal and wood hobbies? 

In case anyone wants to look Age Comfort is on the home page of BB at the bottom right.


----------



## trlvn (Dec 11, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> the decision to buy a socket wrench from a store that sold lingerie in the next aisle.










Craig


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 11, 2019)

Not sure how this thread went from lathes to colostomy bags and George Costanza, but I know I played a part. Sorry .


----------



## DPittman (Dec 12, 2019)

When I am in charge of the planet I intend to criminalize poor customer service [/QUOTE]

Make it so!   I'm happy to vote for you as it relieves me from fixing all the problems as "supreme dictator of the world".  I'm just not sure I'm up to that position anymore.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 12, 2019)

PT Actually a urinal piped outside doesn’t sound that bad! 
Smiley face not working! Lol


----------



## Richard Tymko (Dec 12, 2019)

Now Im lost, am I supposed to buy a Lathe or lingerie?  Its so close to christmas i'm getting confused...

KMS has the 7x12 on or 969.00 it has plastic gears and is only imperial?  I head lots of complaints about the plastic gears and then someone mentioned that they only come into play when threading?

Is there a conversion kit to metric for these 7x12's?


----------



## DPittman (Dec 12, 2019)

Richard Tymko said:


> Now Im lost, am I supposed to buy a Lathe or lingerie?  Its so close to christmas i'm getting confused...
> 
> KMS has the 7x12 on or 969.00 it has plastic gears and is only imperial?  I head lots of complaints about the plastic gears and then someone mentioned that they only come into play when threading?
> 
> Is there a conversion kit to metric for these 7x12's?


I believe "Little Machine Shop"
https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3448


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 12, 2019)

Richard Tymko said:


> KMS has the 7x12 on or 969.00 it has plastic gears and is only imperial?  I head lots of complaints about the plastic gears and then someone mentioned that they only come into play when threading?
> 
> Is there a conversion kit to metric for these 7x12's?



Little Machine shop has metal change gear sets for 7X12 machines. I don't know if they have gears sets specifically for metric threading.  Have a poke around the site and see what you can find.

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3938&category=1

BTB - LMS is the go to place for mini-lathe accessories and spare parts.  Great folks to deal with, but exchange and shipping is a killer.


----------



## Richard Tymko (Dec 12, 2019)

Just looking at this... 
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/202407948214

Thoughts?

What is BTB - LMS?


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 12, 2019)

Richard Tymko said:


> Just looking at this...
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/202407948214
> 
> Thoughts?
> ...



$900 + $250 shipping + ? brokerage?  You're better of purchasing locally from KMS, BB or PA IMHO.

Member BrianH imported a slightly larger machine, here is his thread.

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/my-new-lathe.1309/#post-13330

BTB = By The By

LMS = Little Machine Shop


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 12, 2019)

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mini-Metal-...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Get this 7x14 with free shipping for 830 with shipping. Get Border Bee for brokerage which should be 5% plus maybe $30. 

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/7-x-14-Mini...840720?hash=item3b3d334550:g:nGUAAOSwNopd15e3
or this for 750 all in.

I have no idea why anyone would pay more for BB.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 12, 2019)

Richard.. are you gravitating to mini's due to space constraints?


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 12, 2019)

The King I mentioned above is a new lathe, in Vancouver.  With  negotiation, I'm pretty sure you can get them to wave (most of) the shipping charge.  Saves import duties, import fees, and maybe most of the shipping costs.

I'm not big on King myself, especially their smaller lathes. But this is a similar lathe for price comparison.

I started with a 12X37 lathe from Taiwan, back in '81.  I never regretted it's extra size and weight.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 12, 2019)

[Update]  TomK: I wouldn't trust the seller at the link you provided.  Their only metal working thing seems to be that lathe. They also sell exercise balls, dumbbells and msc household goods (Probably lingerie, too, I didn't check).  Better to pay a little more and buy from a seller that might have replacement parts and service, and maybe support.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 12, 2019)

Of course 12 x 32 would be way better choice even for twice the money and even if used a bit but in good shape.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 12, 2019)

Replacement parts are standard - it does not matter whom sells the lathe as long as the price is low and you get working lathe. I would not trust BB not KMS with any support besides given price difference you can "self support".


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 12, 2019)

I agree about BB and KMS.  There are about 100 dealers across Canada, many of them and quite good.  Lexmark, in Vancouver at least doesn't sell lingerie.  (oh and will support after purchase)


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 12, 2019)

Good support obviously has value - as everything can be counted in $$$. Up to the buyer to figure out what is a better deal.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 12, 2019)

This Old Tony discusses one he purchased, pros & cons, followup vids with upgrades, gears, spindle bearings...
I think Yahoo Groups is officially kaput now or they are now asking for subscription fees for what surely be the Betamax of discussion forums . Anyways there was a mini lathe user group & they had all sorts of intel, upgrades, what to watch out for.


----------



## Richard Tymko (Dec 13, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Richard.. are you gravitating to mini's due to space constraints?


I have very limited space.  Remember, I am moving up from a Sherlin 4530 mini lathe which sat on my counter and was put in a drawer when not being used.  So a 7x12 or 7x14 is a huge jump for me.


----------



## Richard Tymko (Dec 13, 2019)

Well processing all the comments and videos, I am leaning towards the SIEG C3 7x14 Mini Lathe from Little machine shop,  but going to check out BB just for a sense of what is.
There is something about this guy though that peaks my interest.... https://www.ebay.ca/itm/202407948214
I really like the SIEG C3 7x14 Mini Lathe mostly because it is metric which is what I work in. 

This is really pushing the limits of space though???


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 13, 2019)

Sieg is a good choice.  a very good name, with a reputation to protect.

Doing a few searches for lathes in that class and looking up a review (only 1) points to this:

https://www.amazon.ca/Mophorn-Preci...nches&linkCode=gs3&qid=1576228729&s=hi&sr=1-2

based on this review:

https://healthyhandyman.com/best-mini-metal-lathes/

-- looks like $799 with free shipping.  

I dunno.  Hard to say, but this leaves you some extra for tooling.  Over a short time, you will spend at least half the machine's cost in tooling, and ultimately you are likely to double the tool's cost from buying tooling.

FWIW:  I bought a $2000 lathe in 1982.  I spent about 300$ in the first year just to make chips and do a few small projects. I spent double that in the next year.  By now I have about $3000 in tooling for it, including tool posts tools, carbide, drill chucks, adapters etc.  It adds up fast. -- Much faster for a milling machine!

Anyway that's the best I can do, I have never used a really small lathe.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 13, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> Yup. And less expensive than Snap On. Their rulers are for $25 I hear.
> 
> And then there is Busy Bee, who—on their home page—references their "sister" company Age Comfort, which sells medical supples such as urinals, bedpans, and colostomy supplies.
> 
> ...


I’d have to look closer at the invoice but I believe a Snap On 27mm wrench was $120 or so

Yes. One wrench. $120

There are reasons I don’t look too close at the invoices


----------



## Hruul (Dec 13, 2019)

I am not familiar with how crappy the plastic gears are that come with the mini lathes, but Mr. Pete did a 3D printed gear against a metal gear on one of his lathes.  He did some strain testing on it in the lathe.  The lathe belt slipped from the loading and the gear did not break.  How many of those types of hits the gear could take I am not sure, but it surprised Mr. Pete.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 13, 2019)

There is nothing inherently wrong with plastic gears as long as they are designed for the application they are used in - same as everything else. Many Swedish gear head drills use plastic gear train that lasts for decades. 

The keyword is of course "designed for the application they are used in". 

Plastic gear advantage are numerous same as disadvantages - https://www.machinedesign.com/materials/plastic-gears-are-future

As for lathe or other tools sold through Amazon remember that Amazon has amazing customer service for 30 days or so from purchase.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 13, 2019)

-- there seems to be quite a few reviews of small lathes on Youtube...  Wouldn't hurt to check out the sieg and others there.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 13, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> There is nothing inherently wrong with plastic gears as long as they are designed for the application they are used in - same as everything else. Many Swedish gear head drills use plastic gear train that lasts for decades.
> 
> The keyword is of course "designed for the application they are used in".
> 
> ...



This is a great link, but I think they *may* have one characteristic of Acetal incorrect. Delrin is in fact the material that may contain voids—specifically what is known as "center line porosity" as compared to copolymer Acetal. With respect to _hollow core plastic gears_ (and especially if compared to copolymer Acetal), Delrin may be a better choice. But Acetal-C should not suffer from voids. It is in fact more consistent towards the centre of a large shaft than Delrin.

I know people that turn both frequently and claim they can hear the difference when getting close to the center of a Delrin shaft vs. Acetal-C. No way my hearing is good enough for that; I think it may be bragging—kind of like wine snobs who claim they can tell what side of the hill the grapes are grown on.

A good writeup on this is at: https://www.lionep.com/uploads/files/Acetal-vs-Delrin.pdf


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 14, 2019)

Hruul said:


> I am not familiar with how crappy the plastic gears are that come with the mini lathes, but Mr. Pete did a 3D printed gear against a metal gear on one of his lathes.  He did some strain testing on it in the lathe.  The lathe belt slipped from the loading and the gear did not break.  How many of those types of hits the gear could take I am not sure, but it surprised Mr. Pete.



    My 1340 1 1/2 hp Taiwanese lathe has a plastic (or nylon, something other than metal anyways) gear in the system that has suffered thru at least one "total stop jam up and several very noticeable slowdowns of the spindle speed and it is still good as new. Of course the headstock gearing is all metal but an "in-feed strong enough to stall the machine must still be stressing the power feed gearing but it doesn't show any degradation (feathering or deformation) on the gear teeth at all


----------



## Richard Tymko (Dec 16, 2019)

Man I like this group!  So many opinions and thoughts and not a snarky comment from anybody.  I looked in the classified here and no lathes up for sale. Went to KMS took a look at the 7x12... you are all alright it is too small.  7x14 is the way I need to lean unless I can find a bigger one used within my budget.

good info about the plastic gears. I feel better about that option now.  
Let me know if anybody sees any for sale. 

I have alerts on kijiji for lathes , nothing yet.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 16, 2019)

FLAME SUIT ON..... Check out BB, they have/had some clearance machines available discounted $200 or more.


----------



## Richard Tymko (Dec 23, 2019)

Ok, so I think I found the machine that that I want!!!

Any opinions?

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=7350&category=


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 23, 2019)

Man, am I behind the times. These come with DROs now???  Sweet.....


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 23, 2019)

You will pay a lot for it - 1250 USD is 1650 and there is shipping plus GST on it - so 2000 CAD (I don't think there is any duty) the reason for high price is that you are buying Chinese machine from the US ==> it is subject to Trump 20%. As far as little lathes go it is probably close to what is the best that you can get.

Then again you are paying whopping 2000 for it. I am not an export on little guys through - maybe someone knows more about used choices in small lathes that are desktop based.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 23, 2019)

Richard Tymko said:


> Ok, so I think I found the machine that that I want!!!
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=7350&category=



$1600+ shipping for a 7x16 lathe is insane. 
You’re better off looking at the Precision Matthews 10X because you’ll get a better machine with more capacity and capabilities.
Or look for a good used machine. 
I bought a nearly new South Bend 10K for $1200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes price of 2000 including shipping and taxes is a bit insane for a mini, even a large mini with cheap dro on all axis. 

There was 10 x 22 lathe few days ago for 1000 almost new on auction in Edmonton.


----------



## Richard Tymko (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok, two people with the same observation.  I guess I need to continue looking.

mentioning auctions?  What are some recommendEd sites to look for a lathe?


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 24, 2019)

I personally have had bad fortune at auctions, so I use kijiji to find a lot of stuff.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 24, 2019)

Auctions are a bit of a mine field and a gold field - you sometimes step on a mine and sometimes find gold. 

The best deal I ever heard of was getting a lathe at one of these estate sales - I think someone on the site paid 50 CAD for a bench-top lathe - exactly what you would need, a bit bigger then a mini. I think it was an Atlas lathe that was used for some wood working. Most pp would buy it in a heartbeat for $500. I think it was model 618 (about 7 inch swing with 18 between centers).  For $50 CAD. 

Action sites are such as Richie Bros, Michner Allan, GD Actions, Century Auctions. plus estate sales.

You can also try machinery dealers - see this video - 




There are alas no dealers like this around us (OK there are sellers of used equipment but price is rather... high) watch most of the video - you see they sell small lathes like you would like as well - from high end desktop Hardinge to lowly Craftsman with timeless Southbend in between. 

With some used machines you may be forced to do some work on them. The better the condition the higher the price - usually.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 24, 2019)

As in life I think you have to pick your financial battles. If I waited for the perfect price, free shipping, no duty, no tax, etc., I'd never own anything. Living in the Great White North means taking it on the chin sometimes to get the machine you want. If it is something I _kind of _want, I wait and hunt around. I've had horrible luck with some used stuff, but even new stuff you can have issues...hopefully fewer, but it can happen. If it is something I _really want_ and am willing to pay the price then I never feel guilty—within reason. You can't take it with you $$$$ after all.

I once felt horrible about the shipping cost quoted for a large piece of equipment I bought. But when I calculated the gas cost, trailer rental, passport cost, exchange lift, import duties, taxes, CSA certification, broker fee and drop ship fee in Sweetgrass, it was worth it to import rather than drive down there. Painful—but worth it. I _really_ admire people who have the determination not to pay huge import costs and either have the patience or contacts to get things here more inexpensively than I do. But I have no regrets about anything I imported, and no way will I wait forever for the best deal. In fact, it motivates me to learn the most I can about whatever machine I do get and gain new skills because I have to justify the money I just spent. I wish I were that guy who had the patience to find the perfect deal, but it just isn't me.

I wish you best of luck with whatever machine you get Richard. Enjoy the heck out of it and post pics of all your great work...and the bad work as well so we can all learn more.

Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 24, 2019)

I needed a particular rifle stock that was for sale in Manitoba for 2700$ plus 300$ shipping to Calgary.  I was ordering a barrel and action anyway, so I had my supplier package stock, action and barrel (unthreaded and unchambered) into a Pelican box and saved over 2000$ of the canadiuan cost of the Pelican case and stock.  It was then worth it to have it shipped for free to a friend in the US and visit Bellingham WA to pick them up.  Total trip cost: 180$CAD.

Most of the time it is far cheaper to buy locally.  I don't think the DRO versions of that lathe are yet available in Canada.  sigh.  Maybe direct from China?  special order through Skinner or Modern?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 24, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> ...and saved over 2000$ of the canadiuan cost of the Pelican case and stock.



I am kidnapping you next time I import something until such time as you get me similar deals. Nothing personal, just business John.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 24, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> Man, am I behind the times. These come with DROs now???  Sweet.....



Don't get too excited about those DRO's.  They aren't positive displacement DRO's.  They measure the rotational displacement of the driving screw and as such don't take into account backlash and nut wear.  They aren't all that expensive as an upgrade either.

I had them on my 7X12.  The cross slide DRO worked well, but required diligent upkeep.  The compound DRO was next to useless.


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 25, 2019)

Richard Tymko said:


> Just looking at this...
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/202407948214
> 
> Thoughts?
> ...





YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Little Machine shop has metal change gear sets for 7X12 machines. I don't know if they have gears sets specifically for metric threading.  Have a poke around the site and see what you can find.
> 
> https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3938&category=1
> 
> BTB - LMS is the go to place for mini-lathe accessories and spare parts.  Great folks to deal with, but exchange and shipping is a killer.


I bought from them a kit that was without a proper layout sheet, only  half the machining completed on many parts and was told by customer service “tough luck” so no not great customer service. Take your money and ship you something quick sure, but after that it’s tough beans because “Reasons”


----------



## Perry (Dec 25, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> Auctions are a bit of a mine field and a gold field - you sometimes step on a mine and sometimes find gold.
> 
> The best deal I ever heard of was getting a lathe at one of these estate sales - I think someone on the site paid 50 CAD for a bench-top lathe - exactly what you would need, a bit bigger then a mini. I think it was an Atlas lathe that was used for some wood working. Most pp would buy it in a heartbeat for $500. I think it was model 618 (about 7 inch swing with 18 between centers).  For $50 CAD.
> 
> ...



That was me.    I'm still smiling.   
It was an Atlas 3982 model. Which means it is a 12" X 24" lathe.  I had to get up early on a very cold Friday morning and stand outside in line for this, lol.   I went all out and spent $48.00.

You can read and see some more details here.
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...d-the-atlas-lathe-for-a-song.1263/#post-12685



I remember reading a thread that linked to a company in BC  (maybe Richmond or Vancouver) selling mini lathes.   I though that was on this site.    I'm looking for it now.

Perry


----------



## Perry (Dec 25, 2019)

Perry said:


> That was me.    I'm still smiling.
> It was an Atlas 3982 model. Which means it is a 12" X 24" lathe.  I had to get up early on a very cold Friday morning and stand outside in line for this, lol.   I went all out and spent $48.00.
> 
> You can read and see some more details here.
> ...




I'm pretty sure I read the post on this site.   It might have been at least two years ago (maybe three) by now, but someone had posted a link  to someone selling the Chinese mini lathes,  new in crate based in B.C. at pretty good pricing.     I looked but can not find the post.   Maybe someone will remember the post.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 25, 2019)

I’m going to be selling my barely used 7x14 with a QCTP, five holders and a set of 90 tooth change gears which when machining aluminum slow down the feed rate and produce an outstanding finish. 

Let me know if you you’re interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 26, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> I am kidnapping you next time I import something until such time as you get me similar deals. Nothing personal, just business John.



Ditto!


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 29, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> I am kidnapping you next time I import something



Any time.  I'll do what I can.  Thre rifle was a 3 year build, so the gears grind exceedingly slowly!


----------

